# The long walk back



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Keeping a couple boots in your saddle bags helps in these situations.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

It seems to me that, as a group, trail riders are more inclined to let their horses go barefoot than others. Why is that?

I see no downsides to a well shod horse and many upsides.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

My farrier was booked out until May (I've had this appointment since Feb). I've ridden him barefoot several times just not several days in a row. Don't judge "trail riders" as a whole until you know the whole story

Yes boots would have been a good idea. This is the only horse I don't have boots to fit. He has big feet. I guess I'll be investing in some!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> It seems to me that, as a group, trail riders are more inclined to let their horses go barefoot than others. Why is that?
> 
> I see no downsides to a well shod horse and many upsides.


I'll take a stab at your question. Shows, eventing, etc are very steeped in tradition and if you step outside the mold people will look down at you and judges are likely to knock down your score. That doesn't encourage experimentation.There is much less tradition in pleasure trail riding and with no judges people are willing to try new things.

Now a question for those who shoe. Shoes were invented to protect horses feet while doing hard work. Fast forward to today and tons of people never or rarely ride their horses outside of an arena with soft footing yet they shoe their horse, why? Heck I know plenty that maybe ride their horse once or twice a year yet keep shoes on their horses. Again, why? Following tradition maybe?

Now I'm not an anti shoe person, I've had shod and barefoot horses. I believe in doing what works best for your particular situation. I just think people should question why they do something, anything, rather than doing it because it's always been done that way.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My Vet put him self thru Vet school by being a farrier. He has often questioned why owners shoe horses for rides in arenas or short trail rides. He has been very supportive of my experment in barefoot horses.

A friend I ride with is a small animal vet. He also put himself thru college by shoeing horses. He keeps all eight of his horses barefoot. He has been a great influence on me in trying barefoot on my horses.

My farrier has taken his horses barefoot and taught me how to trim my horses. Even though it has cost him my repeat business.

Another friend that I ride with several times a year, his daughter has gone to training and converted her entire practice from shoeing to barefoot trim

So I have lots of positive re-enforcement to stay barefoot.

My horses went barefoot for 5 years, They did fine, We rode some of the roughest country in North American. But what I learned is that while they can go on any trail, They can not go barefoot on nasty footing multiple days in a row. If I give them a day off. They are fine to alternate every other day. But if I expect to ride them on rocky trails several days in a row, I need to boot them.

Over the last 5 years, I have added profits to EasyBoots bottom line. But I have learned that my horses will destroy or loose boots. That since I am usually the wrangler for my group, I spend all the time booting up 4-5 horses and unbooting them after the ride. It just cost me too much to replace lost boots, replace torn gaiters, broken buckles and cables etc. 

So last year I gave up. I started putting shoes back on my horses for the summer months, This is when I ride the most, When the horses go for multi day rides in the mountains. I still keep my horses barefoot 8 months of the year, I find they are more comfortable, Move out with less encouragement, Stay in the center of the trail and stopped rubbing me into trees as they tried to get off the edge of the trail.

This is a Easyboot Glove after 4 days of riding at Bryce Canyon area of Southern Utah.








Bushwacking through sagebrush just chewed up the gaiters.









So while I do believe boots will protect a horse and allow you to ride barefoot. I've just decided that if the horse can't go barefoot all the time, I'd rather put shoes on for the high use rides.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

We ride Bryce a lot and have done that to several boots. Butnit's amazing country to ride. I've noticed comic does well barefoot even on long rides if we only do 2 days a week. Any more than that on trails is too much. So is doing those two days in a row I found out. Arena work and winter riding are done barfoot and we do our own trimming.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't ride in Bryce Canyon itself too often. Trails are too limited. But the area surrounding Bryce is a horsemans adventure.










But boy is it Rocky country


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Boots and barefoot are fine for some horses, and some footing. And I know it's one of those controversial things that some people will just never agree on.

I continue to shoe my horse. 

Boots just don't work in the trails I ride, because we hit a lot of mud and that mud will just suck a boot right off. My money is better-spent on other things, IMO.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Shows, eventing, etc are very steeped in tradition and if you step outside the mold people will look down at you and judges are likely to knock down your score. That doesn't encourage experimentation.There is much less tradition in pleasure trail riding and with no judges people are willing to try new things.


While it is true that there is some level of tradition in the show world, I have not seen it involve farriery.

IOW, judges certainly do not care that your horse is shod or barefoot. Others who don't know anything about barefoot hoof care may comment, but since they are not paying the freight, they don't matter.

Traction and hoof support are essential in sports like jumping and eventing. There are certainly barefoot eventers and jumpers, but the majority are shod for probably a good reason. Their feet take a pounding and out on the cross country course the consequences of a slipping hoof can easily be fatal for the rider.

My horse has gone barefoot in the winter months and gets shod in the spring and stays shod all till winter again. Her work is a mixture of arena work, trail work, and cross country work.

I am certainly not advocating for one or the other. I can see the money savings, believe me I write that farrier check every six to eight weeks. But I don't have the time to deal with conditioning a horse's feet to go barefoot every year in the multitude of surfaces around here.

PS Jolly Badger is right about the mud around here. It could be hard for people from the dryer west to imagine how much of it can be here, particularly with the super warm and wet winter we just had.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Jolly Badger said:


> Boots and barefoot are fine for some horses, and some footing. And I know it's one of those controversial things that some people will just never agree on.
> 
> I continue to shoe my horse.
> 
> Boots just don't work in the trails I ride, because we hit a lot of mud and that mud will just suck a boot right off. My money is better-spent on other things, IMO.


The use of boots is totally decided by the terrain you ride. Mud would be very problematic! It's whatever works for you, your horse, and your trails. No one wants to have to climb off and lead their horse in the middle of a ride. 

@ paintedhorse: I've got a pic of hubby and I at that same rock formation. Do you guys camp in that great equine camp ground just outside the park to the west?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome trail ride! Nice pics!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Boldcomic, it depends who we are riding with. If I have friends who want to stay in rooms at Ruby's inn, We stay in the horse motel at Rubys' in. They have a nice facility for the horses, lots of room for the trailers. and we can eat their buffet meals instead of cooking. Those wanting some ammenities get a room at the Inn , others may pay to park their trailers in the camp ground where they can hook up.









But more often than not, I prefer to camp out in the trees someplace away from the crowds. There is a nice Forest Service equestrian camp at the end of the Coyote Hollow road. Just before the Upper trail head for the Thunder Mountain trail. It has 5-6 spots and hitchen rails to tie the horses at while you camp.

I've also just pulled off the road into the trees near the entrance to Losee Canyon. Just put up a highline for the horses. It's primative camping and nobody charges any fees. Losee creek usually has water running in the spring for the horses to drink.

















Most folks ride/hike the Peak-a-boo trail in Bryce Canyon itself or the Thunder Mountain trail in Red Canyon. Both are great trails and someplace that you should see at least once. But there is so much country around Bryce and most folks just don't have any idea. By riding some of the out of the way trails, I get away from all the tourist.

The rides up Losee, Casto canyons and Butch Cassidy draw are just as spectacular as the trails in the park.









I also like to camp up Corral Hollow. There are lots of stock pond for the horses to drink out of. And most of the riding is thru Ponderosa forest. You loose a lot of the red sandstone, But it is still a great place to explore


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

We usually camp at Coyote Hollow. I've been to Ruby's Inn but never stayed there with horses. I prefer to camp away from the noise. I'll have to check out Corral Hollow. Great pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Corral Hollow is a just a few miles down the canyon from the Coyote Hollow turn off, and on the opposite side of the hiway. ( it is actually in Red Canyon before you top out on the summit) They logged that area 10-20 years ago. So it is a logging road that the county maintains. It is in pretty good shape.

Everything in Corral Hollow is primative camping. Just pull off in the the trees on a flat spot. We just pick a shady spot that is not too far from the stock ponds so we can water the horses. There is great riding right from camp, and you are only 15-20minutes trailer ride to Bryce or Thunder mountain


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

It is a great place to live.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It'll be nice to camp some place new in that area.

I think Utah in general is a great place to live when you have riding in mind. We can ride deserts and amazing red canyons to mountains and pine forests. Huge diversity in scenery. Not many places have that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful area. I'm adjusting to the riding here in AZ. My horses are barefoot,but I know their feet wouldn't hold up to everyday riding, but they are fne w/a couple of rides each per week,so that is working.


----------

